

Behind the Lines: Building ‘Guantánamo Detainees’ - tptacek
http://style.org/lines/

======
tptacek
An amazing infographic: effortlessly tells many stories with minimal ink by
carefully arranging information to enable many possible comparisons.

But more importantly, he goes into the process; obtaining an extremely
interesting raw data source, writing Python programs to iterate the design.

Pretty much everything on style.org (Jonathan Corum's site) is beautiful and
effective.

